# Wally's Action Version 2.0



## Wally (Oct 17, 2005)

Hello All,

Special thanks to all of my "beta testers" out in the field. I found out that my action did not work fully unless you have Photoshop CS or CS2. You could still do great B&W conversions using luminosity values, you just could not create a mask using the values and then use that to create a warm sepia tone. So I created a work around for this that creates Sepia Tint via another method.

You can download (for free!) version 2.0 of my action here http://www.billingham-photography.com/wallys_bw_action.zip

The action set contains 2 versions of the action. Version 1.1 "should" run on all versions of photoshop that can run actions. It has the newer (really older) way to do Sepia conversions. 

Since these sepia images look slightly different than my original version, I have also included Version 2.0 in the action set. This is the exact same action as my original version only it includes both ways to add tinting/toning. This will run on Photoshop CS and higher only.

It should be noted that both versions also can create great B&W images that are not toned.

Here are some samples




 
This is the Sepia toning using a luminosity Values Mask (version 2.0 only)






This is the Sepia Tint found on both versions






B&W Only No Tinting/Toning (both versions)


----------



## Corry (Oct 19, 2005)

Ok...I may sound totally stupid here, but...I've neve d/l any extensions or add-ons to my photoshop, and I'm not always all the d/l savvy....so...do I just d/l it and it shows up in on my PSCS? Can anyone 'laymens terms' this for me?


----------



## Wally (Oct 19, 2005)

no problem, the only stupid question is the one not asked!

Download and unzip the folder. In it you will have the action itself, and a .pdf file that is a basic users guide.

Place the action file in a folder on your computer where you will be able to find it easily. I created a new folder called "Photoshop Downloads" right in the Photoshop Program Folder.

Then open and run Photoshop and make sure you have the "actions palette" open. If not click on window on the top toolbar and click "actions". Then click on the little triangle on the top of the action palette and select "load action" from the drop down menu. A new window will then open where you can explore and find the action file you want to load.

Click on the file and it will now be on your action palette. Open an image and then click on the action you want to run from your action palette. Then click on the triangle or "play" at the bottom of the palette and run the action.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Oct 19, 2005)

Just wanted to post a quick thank you Wally...love the actions you've created! I've tried them on multiple images and they work very nicely  Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## Rob (Feb 22, 2006)

Wally rules. The results do not bear any comparison to my terrible attempts at desaturation and toning. 

Rob


----------



## SlySniper (Feb 22, 2006)

I tried to download it but it dosn't work.  When I downloaded it, I tried to unzip it and it said that it was not 'archived' right.

Any suggestions?


----------



## JonK (Feb 23, 2006)

love this action wally...I apply it regularly to get a idea of how my pics will look in BW, sepia and colour all at the same time. It's great!


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 23, 2006)

Is the site down?  I can't get it.


----------



## Arch (Feb 23, 2006)

Yea i tried it last week too, but its down, think its cuz this thread is old - oct last year, would like to check it out tho wally!


----------



## JonK (Feb 23, 2006)

I can send it to ya if you PM me. don't think wally will mind.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks!

Now, how exactly to I load the action?  I've loaded filters or plug-ins before but I can't figure out how to browse for a new action...or maybe I don't know where to put the action in the first place.

****scrolls up a few posts~~~~~~~

Doh!  :blushing:


----------



## JonK (Feb 24, 2006)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> Now, how exactly to I load the action?  I've loaded filters or plug-ins before but I can't figure out how to browse for a new action...or maybe I don't know where to put the action in the first place.
> 
> ...


You need to find your 'presets' folder in the Photoshop folder and plop the action file in the 'photoshop actions' folder.
Then on the actions palette in photoshop click the flyout in the top right corner and go to 'load actions' and browse for wally's action.


----------



## sincere (Apr 5, 2006)

Could anyone of you put it up again?Thanks!


----------



## doenoe (Apr 5, 2006)

you can find it here:
http://www.xs4all.nl/~schouwe/wallys_bw_action2.zip


----------



## monicam (Apr 7, 2006)

thnx for the link..


----------



## Mohain (Apr 8, 2006)

Just want to post a quick Thankyou to Wally. This action set is superb :thumbup:


----------



## Wally (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks glad you all like it. I had it hosted on my old site that I no longer have so that is why it is down. A BIG THANKS to Doenoe for posting it again!

BTW in the next few weeks I am going to launch a new page with other photoshop tips


----------



## doenoe (Apr 9, 2006)

your very welcome 
Cant wait for the new tips, will be looking out for them.


----------



## joyride (Apr 12, 2006)

wow...wally!  That is just superb.  thank you so much for this wonderful tool!  And thanks doenoe for reposting it.


----------

